# Clean Install / Dirty Install ?



## Sythik (Dec 8, 2012)

What is the process of doing a clean install compared to the process of doing a dirty install? Also, what difference does it make in which install you do? Thanks for any info.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

A clean install is when you "wipe data /factory reset" ------------- "wipe cache" --------- "wipe dalvik cache" before flashing new rom. Becuase if you dont you could have remnats of previous data could be left from the previous rom. Which can cause force closing on some apps.

Some people go all the way back to stock and flash up to their rom of choice.Only time i may go all the way to stock is if you get a boot loop from a bad downloaded rom or if you are in a boot loop and can't get back to recovery.

To make the story short......... ALWAY'S DO A CLEAN INSTALL !! to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sythik (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Another question, If your coming from stock Gingerbread to CM10 nightlies is it still necessary to flash teamhacksung build 1 or 2? I read recently it was no longer required.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sythik said:


> Thanks for the help. Another question, If your coming from stock Gingerbread to CM10 nightlies is it still necessary to flash teamhacksung build 1 or 2? I read recently it was no longer required.


Just flash the CWM4_fixed_for_CM7 recovery and flash CM 10 from there.Yeah no need to flash THS 2 anymore.

Anytime ... if you need help feel free to ask


----------

